# Spicy Pumpkin Dip



## PattY1 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Spicy Pumpkin Dip *

*Ingredients*



1-1/4 cups cold apple juice
1 package (3.4 ounces)      instant vanilla pudding mix
1 cup canned pumpkin
1/2 to 1 teaspoon pumpkin pie      spice
Sliced Apples and Pears
 *Directions*



In a bowl, combine apple      juice and dry pudding mix. Beat  on low speed for 2 minutes. Stir in      pumpkin and pie spice. Let  stand for 5 minutes. Serve with Apples and Pears.      Store in the  refrigerator up to 3 days.* Yield: *about 3      cups.


----------

